# Eldar Warp Spiders



## Cards344 (Jun 16, 2008)

I bought the Eldar codex so I could get some information on the ELdar for a Dark Hearesy Campaign I want to run. I found Warp Spiders to be one of the most interesting units I have ever seen and was thinking of doing an army based around them. 

I want to max them out, 3 squads of 10. I know an army with that might not do very well, but I think it will be fun.:biggrin:

I have never seen Warp Spiders played and their are no Eldar or any alien race for that matter played at my Local Hobby Store, so any advice on using them or any experiences playing with them or against them would REALLY be helpful.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

If you have played Dawn of War, then Warp Spiders in the Eldar Codex make you cry. I've never played DH, but, going by what you said, they're awesome in that too...pity that Phil Kelly didn't care enough to try and do them justice. If you can wait a few days I'll try and cook you up a 2k list with at least one squad of Spiders in it, that'll still be able to at least compete with a fully competitive list. I'd do it now, but I'm painting, then going to a football match in an hour, so it's really not possible...If you're in a hurry I can try after the match, but that kinda depends on the result 

On the couple of occasions in which I have used them, I found them excellent at killing Guard squads at all, and also small SM squads, wounding on 2 is always fun!


----------



## duckfromhelll (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats alot of st shots. You could do the DS/hold in reserve army
consists of spiders, 9 war walkers with scatterlasers and star cannons, eldar jetbikes, altioc on a bike for his +1 reserve rolls, and pathfinders.

the whole army either comes in on deep strike, reserve scout moves, or infiltrates. and with the +1 rolls on the HQ they should all show up early. its awsome to ambush your opponent turn 2-3. If dark eldar dont come out soon i am thinking of running this list.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I havent played eldar all that many times and only once against warp spiders (in 5th at least.. played them loads in 2nd).

Spiders are nasty, they can move hellishly fast, jump out at you, shoot and then dodge back behind cover.If they can get out of LOS then they do very well and are a total pain to kill. Not sure then 3 squads could all find good positions to raid from but 1-2 could be used well on the right board.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

You will need some good anti-armor with those.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I use them in my army for this specific purpose.

You drop them into the opponents backfield, along with an autarch w/ fusion gun & warp pack. This allows you to drop a whole bucket of S6 shots, plus a S8 melta shot into the rear arch of your opponents armor. If you pop transports, you can then jump your spiders away from what falls out (or assault what does, depending on how suicidal you are).

I have just used squads of 5 inc. Exarch, and they are performing fine.


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

I love warp spiders, although they aren't to great. They aren't as viable as jet bikes for pure hit and run, but I find them good for taking down higher toughness/light tank models. They can clean up fexes, and DP better then jetbikes (although still not great). Either way they are very cool units, except when you roll snake eyes in the assault phase (something that has happened to me. ;-... I guess I'm still waiting on my warp spider phoenix lord. 

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

They _are_ the bane of Lootas, Heavy Weapon Squads, and Artillery...


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

30 Warp Spiders?! That's some daaaaayyyyum nice anti-infantry power. Tanks would walk all over you though, so you'd need a few Dark Reapers or Falcon(s) to cover that gaping hole in your list.

It would definitely be fun, though. If you aren't planning on winning, go for it!


----------



## Cards344 (Jun 16, 2008)

My Iron Warriors are built to be anti tank or vehicle heavy, so I thought Eldar would be my model heavy army. Their really arent any other special units I like in the Eldar army or would be good against the people that play at my local Hobby Store. My Idea for a higher ups army list is: 30 Warp spiders, 3*20 Guardian Squads with Bright Lance and a Warlock, 2*5 Rangers, a Farseer and 3 Wraithlords with Bright Lances. 

I thought I could Deep Strike the Warpspiders to cause some trouble and chaos for my opponent while the rest of the army marches to objectives or the enemy.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Here you go

Tah Dah


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Admittedly rage, I only read the first page, but the points for the Jetbikes was wrong, and not enough Troops anyway...It didn't seem that great a list. One Grav tank will be shot down easily.


----------

